# Has Anyone Tried MDMA With DP?



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

I am not suggesting that anyone should but it seems very promising for relieving PTSD fear and DP has a direct connection to PTSD. Has anyone tried it? What where the results?


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

I think you will mainly find people who got their DPD from MDMA. It can also cause Hallucinogen Persiting Perception Disorder and psychosis. All these complications can arise after *one pill*. It's known to be neurotoxic.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

I expected some replies like that I know thats the case for some. I was just wondering if anyone has experience trying it with DP. I feel the negative side effects of these drugs are rare usually, are they not in this case? I just find it interesting that it helps PTSD and wondering or probably more truthfully was hoping they could help those who suffer with DP.


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Ok that makes sense I guess. But then again the comedown effect does not include Hallucinogen Persiting Perception Disorder and psychosis and those where the side effects I was referring to when I said rare maybe I shouldnt have labeled those as side effects that was confusing.


----------



## Ishmael35 (Mar 10, 2015)

I took some last summer for the first time, I've had dp/dr since I was about 15 and now I'm 22. I've read from people on here thay they got theirs from mdma which I don't doubt, but for me it was a generally benign experience. It didn't seem to make things much better or worse


----------



## 2141zach (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, that seems to be the case for most drugs with DP.


----------



## Krob216 (Sep 5, 2018)

Got mines from mdma, along with major anxiety and depression. Just be careful


----------

